# Beret and pin



## Bfalcon.cf (15 Jun 2005)

Hey, i jsut got back from the clothing issue (for reserves) and got my beret with the gold pin. I can't figure out how to get the pin on. Do i have to cut sumthing on the front. Also wun of the instructors said sumthin bout puttin the beret in water and then put it on ur head. How do u wear the beret and such. ???


----------



## D-n-A (15 Jun 2005)

Search


----------



## Docherty (15 Jun 2005)

175!!  :-*


----------



## Bfalcon.cf (15 Jun 2005)

search wut? the web, i have
http://www.rangerblackberet.com/
http://forums.military.com/eve/ubb.x/a/tpc/f/6181996272/m/23200287713
http://afsf.lackland.af.mil/Policy/Beret_wear.pdf
the americans rule the world


----------



## Docherty (15 Jun 2005)

Use army.ca's search bar.


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (15 Jun 2005)

Bfalcon.cf said:
			
		

> Hey, i jsut got back from the clothing issue (for reserves) and got my beret with the gold pin. I can't figure out how to get the pin on. Do i have to cut sumthing on the front. Also wun of the instructors said sumthin bout puttin the beret in water and then put it on ur head. How do u wear the beret and such. ???



For gawd sakes use spell check!!!!!


----------



## Michael OLeary (15 Jun 2005)

bfalcon,

start here: http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/17061.0.html

and then here: http://army.ca/forums/threads/21101/post-103989.html#msg103989

then here: http://forums.army.ca/forums/index.php?action=search;advanced


----------

